# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Shoegazer, AI-powered app, Happy Finish, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

happyfinish.com

----------


## Airicist

Shoegazer - an original Happy Finish AI concept

Published on Nov 3, 2016




> We’ve developed a smart tool that could recognise any sneaker model by using Deep Learning algorithms.

----------


## Airicist

Article "'Shazam for shoes' shows how AI could transform your style"
Shoegazer, a prototype sneaker-spotting app, demonstrates the ways artificial intelligence could change how we shop.

by Richard Trenholm
November 23, 2016

----------

